# Burke-Crenshaw trout



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

Still some left. Last weekend they could be caught on rooster tails but this weekend it was bait only. All caught on orange Berkley gulp power eggs.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Very nice rainbows.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

I grew up over there never knew they stocked it with trout. Might have to give it a try!
James


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

It's a good time catching those little trout. They did not stock Herman Brown Park this year so I did not go. Good job.


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

Nice. Time to get out the flour, eggs, bread crumbs and butter. I like to pan fry em.


----------



## Ragecajun (Oct 31, 2011)

*I was there*

I TOOK MY TWO ELDEST SONS, (7, 5) OUT THERE YESTERDAY AFTERNOON. ***(WE FISHED IN THE LOWER LEFT HAND SIDE OF THE PICTURE JUST LEFT OF THE GUY IN THE WHITE SHIRT.)***

WE TRIED THE CRAPPIE BITES AS THE ACADEMY WAS SOLD OUT OF THE POWER EGGS. WE ALSO TRIED WORMS AND ROOSTER TAILS.

WE STRUCK OUT OTHER THAN A SMALL BASS OR PERCH THAT UNHOOKED HIMSELF AS I HANDED MY ELDEST THE POLE....

aNY TIPS WOULD BE APPRECIATED, LIKE WHERE IN THE PIC TO FISH AND WITH WHAT.....


----------



## Yort69 (Jan 31, 2011)

Last year i went to that pond so many times trying to catch one of them extra large minnows and finally gave up. I purchased everything they were catching them on and then some and nothing. i have every color Rooster tail on the market and have even fished that pond for Crappie and bass and have never even gotten a bite. I finally quit going. There are several other locations one being right by crenshaw park that i catch fish out of every time i go but for some reason that park pond doesn't like me....


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

When fishing with rooster tail is there a certain technique that you would recommend?
I went out to the brazos bend state park a few weeks ago and had no bites just wondering if theres a certain technique.


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

I was told that the city parks stocked their ponds a couple of weeks ago. I was told this as I visited one park in houston and an angler gave me alot of info on them. He was using power bait that was chart. in color. showed me how he rigged it and most important he said was that you had to wait till the trout swallowed the bait....if you tried to set the hook before that it would just tear through their lips.
just some info I thought I would pass along......


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

*Trout & Tails*

I skipped fishing B-C park the last 2 years because I couldn't catch s***. Just tried it on a lark and it paid off. Got to use power eggs or little marshmallows. Put em 10 in below 1/8 oz split shot and they float and suspend off the bottom.

Rooster tails fish themselves. You just have to be sure the blade is spinning. Sometimes needs a "kick start" by reeling slack out of line followed by 2 or 3 fast winds. Once spinning, you can slow retrieve. I use em for everything. Bass, whites and even channel cats love em.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Very nice stringer! The few times I have tried for them in the park ponds I struck out.


----------



## Yort69 (Jan 31, 2011)

lol, I tried the marshmallows to. A family member told me to use the marshmallows and pour vanilla on them . I tried them both ways and noda....That pond hates me...


----------

